# Update Request



## Camelotcavs (Nov 12, 2010)

Any updates on Rocket and Cherry?

I keep checking the web site but it is still the original pictures.

I am just wondering how they are doing and if you found out what the issue was with Cherry's hind hoof?


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 12, 2010)

Camelotcavs said:


> Any updates on Rocket and Cherry?
> 
> I keep checking the web site but it is still the original pictures.
> 
> I am just wondering how they are doing and if you found out what the issue was with Cherry's hind hoof?


Rocket has finally gained enough weight to be gelded and is doing very well. Cherry has been adopted! It is our understanding that Cherry's hoof is simply a deformity. I will post updated pictures as soon as I get some. I know they have been dressed up for a Christmas presentation that is in the works but I haven't gotten those pics yet.

 

~Shannon


----------



## Camelotcavs (Nov 13, 2010)

Wonderful news!

It killed me to hear that man talk so proudly about how many babies they had provided for him and to act like there was nothing wrong with their condition.

Is Cherry confirmed in foal? (she was in with Rocket when I picked them up.)

Thank you so much for taking them in.


----------



## Jackie (Nov 14, 2010)

Camelotcavs said:


> Wonderful news!
> 
> It killed me to hear that man talk so proudly about how many babies they had provided for him and to act like there was nothing wrong with their condition.
> 
> ...


Rocket is doing fine...he's really putting on the lbs now. And he's so nicely mannered! He even has two poop piles...and only goes there! I'm working on the broken crest, don't know if that will come up. I'd post a pic but CHMR is doing something already, so you have to wait




. He is starting to trust, but you can tell by the look in his eyes he can't believe he is actually getting food and attention! I do cut up his hay for him because he eats it better that way - he stands and watches me do it, and if I don't, gives me a funny look. He's safe now, and can stay here for as long as it takes - I'm getting a bit attached to the little old man!


----------

